# Mountaineering websites/training information



## h20craker (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey snow community. I made an attempt at climbing Long's Peak last year in the winter, but fell short about 800 feet. Anyhow, I got the bug, but I've got a lot to learn. I'm seeking education and training in mountaineering. Are there websites available that can help an interested party find these things? Any information is appreciated.
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

These are the only websites I know of where you might find some usefull information (the best thing is to hook up with knowledgeable veterans, and learn):

Colorado Mountain Club

Online Education Information - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center

::Chris Davenport, Ski the 14ers project::

send me a PM if your looking for a moutaineering partner this winter...


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

For technical information grab a copy of Freedom of the Hills.

Also look at Mountain Project. It is the climbers equivalent to the buzz.


----------



## Skin and Paddle (Oct 20, 2010)

CB mountain guides offers a few classes every spring to teach ski mountaineering. If I can pull the money together I will definitely take it this year.
Colorado Ski Mountaineering


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

14ers.com has a good group
and Friends of Berthoud Pass is also a good community


----------

